# Been a while... progress so far on the new board



## displaazz (Apr 24, 2018)

The new board is moving along slowly but surely. Most track and switches are set, and almost ready to start the main wiring. (the layout will run Conventional, LionChief Plus, and TMCC)


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Good lookin' layout! And the GarGraves track and turnouts really have a lot to do with it, IMHO. Your postwar stuff is going to shine when running on it.

What size is it? 6' x 12', by any chance? Or something in that neighborhood???


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like a lot more than six feet in either dimension.


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

A newbie question: what scale is it ?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

LongvaIIon said:


> A newbie question: what scale is it ?


The three rails gives it away, it's O-scale.


----------



## displaazz (Apr 24, 2018)

Mixed Freight said:


> Good lookin' layout! And the GarGraves track and turnouts really have a lot to do with it, IMHO. Your postwar stuff is going to shine when running on it.
> 
> What size is it? 6' x 12', by any chance? Or something in that neighborhood???


Hi Mixed Freight....the layout is 8' X 12'....and so far my postwar engines are loving the two main test loops....


LongvaIIon said:


> A newbie question: what scale is it ?


----------



## displaazz (Apr 24, 2018)

displaazz said:


> Hi Mixed Freight....the layout is 8' X 12'....and so far my postwar engines are loving the two main test loops....





LongvaIIon said:


> A newbie question: what scale is it ?


gunrunnerjohn hit it on the head....it's O scale


----------

